# Triple Basket Dose



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi All, I just wanted to share something I've been experiencing since picking up a bottomless portafilter with the triple 21g basket (I had been only using the double basket). I'm finding that I am putting 23 - 24g in the basket and there is still some headroom!

I initially started with 18g, and the pour/channeling/spray was awful, and resulting sour shots...even verying light tamp/heavy tamp etc... and there was a lot of water left in the basket after a shot and soupy puck. I went to 21g, a little better but still not great... and seemingly loads more room in the basket.

This morning I tried 24g for myself and some guests and it was the best pour and an "OK" shot... and still room in the basket with no shower screw indentation.

I reckon I could maybe even get 26g in there. Has anyone had this with the triple basket, so much more room that the 21g and better results from it?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Andy__C said:


> Hi All, I just wanted to share something I've been experiencing since picking up a bottomless portafilter with the triple 21g basket (I had been only using the double basket). I'm finding that I am putting 23 - 24g in the basket and there is still some headroom!
> 
> I initially started with 18g, and the pour/channeling/spray was awful, and resulting sour shots...even verying light tamp/heavy tamp etc... and there was a lot of water left in the basket after a shot and soupy puck. I went to 21g, a little better but still not great... and seemingly loads more room in the basket.
> 
> ...


If this is the standard rancilio one, there can be a lot in there with a lighter roast, I gave up on mine Andy, I found it was giving me bitter shots with the 21g personally...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Presumably you are making quite big drinks from a 26 g dose ?

What brew ratio are you working too


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Presumably you are making quite big drinks from a 26 g dose ?


Or they like Australian coffee, only supercharged.


----------



## Andy__C (Nov 4, 2015)

oursus said:


> If this is the standard rancilio one, there can be a lot in there with a lighter roast, I gave up on mine Andy, I found it was giving me bitter shots with the 21g personally...


I persume its the standard rancilio triple basket as it came with the rancilio bottomless portafilter. What did you end up going for Oursus, a VST? Was the difference immediately obvious and large when you changed?



Mrboots2u said:


> Presumably you are making quite big drinks from a 26 g dose ?
> 
> What brew ratio are you working too


Yes, but that wasn't the intention! Or I should say not the intention to make huge shots but I wanted to up the yeild out a little. I thought with the triple filter I'd be going for 18 - 20g max, (I find 16g is too much in the standard rancilio double, 15g has given me the best result so far but I wanted something a little more for milk drinks)

I'll see if I can take a pic later, but even with 24g there is loads of room in the filter and I don't know whether this too much headroom is affecting the extraction. For the first time I am having loads of water left in the basket on the puck, really sloppy pucks, I can sometimes note holes in the puck after draining the water and I've not nailed a non sour/bitter shot yet since increasing the basket size.

No doubt this is getting used to the larger basket and also watching the bottomless portafilter for the first time in my own hands. I'm having a quiet day at home today so will have a good play and spit session before the rugby.

I try and aim for a 1:1 usually with shots, so 15g in, 30g out, I've been hovering between 21-25g in and 40 - 45g out so far though... a 50g shot seems huge! I don't tamp hard at all, fingers on the metal rather than a firm grip of the handle and push. Again this is something I'll aim to try flexing today


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have a read of this ( link below ) - if you are working to a set brew ratio then increasing the dose is simply , increasing the amount of coffee you make

Re upping the yield - do you mean the amount of espresso you are making ? Or are you referring to extraction yields

If you are using more coffee and less water you are in effect potentially decreasing the extraction yield... Or as the best sinply making stronger and stronger shots

Whats stopping you from getting some decent baskets ( VS for example ) that have rated doses for headroom and working with those or just going back to the double basket and sensible dose you had before , but in the naked pf???

I really am suprised that any triple basket fits 26 g in it , perhaps pics will help , as coffee really does need headroom .

Are you using the 5 p test when you lock the PF into your machine as an example

http://www.baristahustle.com/espresso-recipes-analyzing-dose/

Note 15 g in 30 g out would be a 1:2 ratio


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Andy__C said:


> I persume its the standard rancilio triple basket as it came with the rancilio bottomless portafilter. What did you end up going for Oursus, a VST? Was the difference immediately obvious and large when you changed?
> 
> Yes, but that wasn't the intention! Or I should say not the intention to make huge shots but I wanted to up the yeild out a little. I thought with the triple filter I'd be going for 18 - 20g max, (I find 16g is too much in the standard rancilio double, 15g has given me the best result so far but I wanted something a little more for milk drinks)
> 
> ...


I ordered the triple as an option with a bottomless PF Andy, just to play with & to get an idea for larger milk drinks. I haven't replaced it, had 18g VSTs for a while, so just stuck with them & a smaller cup! Trying to avoid the temptation to read the roasting threads on this den of enablement right now!


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

I would personally reduce the volume of the milk drink and just use the double basket. 16g input into a 16l cup or glass is where it's at for a FW.

That said, I'm surprised you found 16g too much in the standard double basket. That's my 'standard' dose and I have pushed it to 17g or even 18g on occasion. Less than 15g generates watery gushers...


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

In the Silvia 'double basket' (standard) I can push a 18g dry to produce a 32-33g wet out. I have my super jolly almost at its finest setting. Anything over 18g I struggle to lock the bottomless PF in!


----------

